# my pigeons - part 2



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)

Viana 











(Lahor)










(Roller )


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice birds.

What breeds are they?

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Lovely birds. I really like the lavender Lahores, it's a really pretty color. I have a male Lahore like that I named Streak, for the mark under one of his eyes. They're big sweethearts


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

cute pigoens! are those your only birds?


----------



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you very much, i will put more photo's soon


----------

